# Reviewing Cafes and Coffee Shops



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Glenn, I've been doing a bit of research into the cafes throughout Stirling and Perthshire for my business plans, so I'm really interested in how you go about conducting your cafe visits. Can I ask... when you visit a cafe do you introduce yourself first? If so, how do people generally react? Are they happy to have a coffee connoisseur in who appreciates their efforts, ever bemused that someone would ask questions about such a trifling thing as coffee, or even suspicious/defensive at the thought of someone critiquing their wares?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

General rule of thumb is to sit and have a coffee and soak up the atmosphere first and ask questions later.

See where the conversation leads and take it from there.

Usually it sparks a brilliant response and in general if you've had a good experience and are willing to spread the word they're more than happy to give you a little history about the cafe/coffee shop or the roasters they use.

I hardly ever meet resistance, that's what sets the independents apart from some of the chains, where the staff don't appear to have the time to (or may not be able to) discuss aspects of their profession


----------

